# Dual core s3 vs galaxy nexus.



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

For those who've had both which is better and why? Does s3 have notification led? How much screen on time can you get with a single charge?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I can only answer part. Yes there is a notification L.E.D. its at the top instead but its there.

Sent through mental telepathy...or my Gnex


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

i mean.. look at the hardware specs... the specs alone speak for itself which phone is better out of the box.... which is the S3... as far as battery life??? i heard it is deffinately better then the nexus... the nexus has the worst battery life i have ever ran into from a phone.... 4 batteries a day is beyond horrible


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

The battery is better I hear roman from team kang posted on Twitter yesterday. 2.5 hrs screen use with 12hrs unplugged and he had 50% battery. 
Also how is the s4 much better than the ti omap that the nexus has.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

correct me if im wrong, but this is just hearsay... i read that the s4 gives the international quad core a run for its money... i heard its a much better chip then that of the nexus


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

If your Nexus battery is that bad, you're doing something wrong.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

if you consider USING my phone, something to be wrong, then yes you are correct


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

The S4 out does tegra 3 in performance and I have seen where the benchmarks are in the same ballpark as the exynos in the international version. This is a different CPU architecture so it can do a lot more work per CPU cycle than previous processors. It nearly doubles nexus quadrant scores.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So it performs better and gets better battery? Is Verizon getting blue and white? I know gray/black is overused but I actually like it I wonder if yge rumored grey on droid life will be on Verizon. Also I hope the rumors about locked boot loader are fake on Verizon Cuz otherwise we once again for screwed on a great phone just like the s2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

Phaze08 said:


> So it performs better and gets better battery? Is Verizon getting blue and white? I know gray/black is overused but I actually like it I wonder if yge rumored grey on droid life will be on Verizon. Also I hope the rumors about locked boot loader are fake on Verizon Cuz otherwise we once again for screwed on a great phone just like the s2
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


We only have Blue and White. At the moment there's no talks of a gray or black one coming

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I went from GNex with Jelly Bean to T-Mobile GS3. I don't think it's worth rushing to upgrade to. I switched because I was switching carriers. I sometimes question if it was worth paying $620 for the GS3 instead of $350 for the GNex. I'm happy with my GS3 but they're close enough that I think that the dollars speak and answer the question.

Neither puts the other to shame. Do you want cutting edge dev support or slightly better specs and accessory support at a premium? That's the question that tells you if you should upgrade. Truthfully, accessories tipped the scale for me. Really.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

E Sini said:


> We only have Blue and White. At the moment there's no talks of a gray or black one coming
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you want black/gray, just get the blue one and buy a replacement battery cover. That'll be incredibly close.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

All I wanna add this to this is software. Software compliments hardware and vice versa. I don't care if it has the best specs in the world but if its running some crappy heavy UI then your hardware means nothing. That's my opinion. So now that the gnex has jelly bean it maybe a second slower then the beast but its more enjoyable to use then a locked boot loader power house. (I'm a Verizon user) that's just my .02 on paper it could look good but until actually using either device. Your basically judging a book by its cover.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I went from GNex with Jelly Bean to T-Mobile GS3. I don't think it's worth rushing to upgrade to. I switched because I was switching carriers. I sometimes question if it was worth paying $620 for the GS3 instead of $350 for the GNex. I'm happy with my GS3 but they're close enough that I think that the dollars speak and answer the question.
> 
> Neither puts the other to shame. Do you want cutting edge dev support or slightly better specs and accessory support at a premium? That's the question that tells you if you should upgrade. Truthfully, accessories tipped the scale for me. Really.
> 
> Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


The S4 runs circles around the OMAP in the Gnex. The only difference you're seeing is ICS vs JB. Once the GS3 gets JB, it's going to soar. As far as pure horsepower (CPU and RAM) the GS3 trounces the Gnex. It'll be more obvious as apps and gaming push the current hardware in time. The Adreno 225 and S4 in the GS3 are serious powerhouses.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mustbepbs said:


> The S4 runs circles around the OMAP in the Gnex. The only difference you're seeing is ICS vs JB. Once the GS3 gets JB, it's going to soar. As far as pure horsepower (CPU and RAM) the GS3 trounces the Gnex. It'll be more obvious as apps and gaming push the current hardware in time. The Adreno 225 and S4 in the GS3 are serious powerhouses.


Let's assume for the moment that you're correct in all aspects. The problem is that, as you implied, apps don't push the hardware enough right now. This means it would be far wiser to wait 2-5 months for heavier apps to be developed to upgrade, which should save you a good $200 or so, all while allowing you to have an officially supported stock Jelly Bean experience in the meantime.

So still, from a pure performance standpoint, I don't believe it makes sense to upgrade and the decision rests on other factors.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Memory management and application/system performance have a long way to grow still in Android. Very few third party apps out there take advantage of significant performance enhancements brought with ICS as they are still targeting Android 2.2 or 2.3 only (2.2 is the general target for most). So things like asynchronously loading data through content providers/loader managers (lazy loading it when it's only absolutely needed), adhering to strict mode testing for apps to root out bad practices, and implementing the serious performance enhancements brought with ICS to load native code libraries over previous Android versions have mostly ignored. That's especially true with apps that are built using premade frameworks (games are a big example) that give the developer less control over performance and so the developer must wait until the framework updates.

What does that mean? Well, not so much right now, but if you get stuck on a device eventually that no longer gets software updates, then any apps that do update and take advantage of performance enhancements would only show improvement on the versions of Android that have support for the features (besides newer versions of Android compiling Java code much much faster without dependence on any developer). Hardware performance for all devices starts at one level and slowly degrades over time. Software, especially on still fairly young platform such as Android, can and will improve with maturity and mitigate the degradation of hardware performance to a point.

Some will say, "Oh, but once we get everything unlocked, we can get upgrades forever on our S3!" Well, technically yes, if you can keep forward porting the kernel, libraries and such even after Samsung stops giving you official ones. However, performance can vary when you start down that road. Devices such as the Desire HD have ICS without official support of HTC, but I would call it more unstable to testing due to lack of updated drivers for parts to work on ICS so it was hacked together. From reading the discussion and my friend that tried running it several times it's gotten better, but it's nowhere as perfect as if you were given the update from the OEM or Google. Another example would be something like the HP touchpad, as it technically has drivers from Android 2.2, but they're binaries without any source at times (such as the camera) and have been holding back parts of it from working on Android 4.0.

Based on that, software matters much more to me than hardware in the long run if one wishes to have a stable device that continues to just work as expected. The S3 will get Android 4.1 and probably Android 4.2. The Galaxy Nexus will probably get updates most likely until 5.0 inclusive (assuming there is a 4.3 and then 5.0)


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

To me battery matters the most. The s4 may be better but not a lot better. Now if I can get 4+ hours of screen on time I'll be impressed and might use an upgrade.  The nexus battery is the worst I've ever seen but I still love the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

yarly said:


> Memory management and application/system performance have a long way to grow still in Android. Very few third party apps out there take advantage of significant performance enhancements brought with ICS as they are still targeting Android 2.2 or 2.3 only (2.2 is the general target for most). So things like asynchronously loading data through content providers/loader managers (lazy loading it when it's only absolutely needed), adhering to strict mode testing for apps to root out bad practices, and implementing the serious performance enhancements brought with ICS to load native code libraries over previous Android versions have mostly ignored. That's especially true with apps that are built using premade frameworks (games are a big example) that give the developer less control over performance and so the developer must wait until the framework updates.
> 
> What does that mean? Well, not so much right now, but if you get stuck on a device eventually that no longer gets software updates, then any apps that do update and take advantage of performance enhancements would only show improvement on the versions of Android that have support for the features (besides newer versions of Android compiling Java code much much faster without dependence on any developer). Hardware performance for all devices starts at one level and slowly degrades over time. Software, especially on still fairly young platform such as Android, can and will improve with maturity and mitigate the degradation of hardware performance to a point.
> 
> ...


Whoah. So, are you saying the Gnex or SGS3 is better? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Whoah. So, are you saying the Gnex or SGS3 is better? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You pick







. I just point out the pros and cons of each as non-bias as I can (as everyone still has a little bias in them). Obviously the scope could be broadened to plenty of other reasons for or against each and I only limited to whether software or hardware is more important over the lifetime of the device.


----------

